# Dipping a bow



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)

I would like to get one of my bows dipped and was wondering if there are any good places in Canada, specifically Alberta that do good work. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

It's not Canadian, but i have have a recurve done by him and he did an awesome job. Bill

http://www.camodip.net/Home_Page.php


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

Had my bow done by www.BrushfireHG.com in Ont. did an awesome job.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

+1 for Brushfire Hydrographics in Ontario.

Scott does all my custom work, attention to detail is awesome:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

When looking at spending your hard earned money look to a dipper that has experience in the business...alot of fly by nighters that come and go like ships in the night...delt with many in the past and nothing beats a quality company that has years of experience...will save you alot of grief and money in the long run

good luck

Mikie Day
Monster Bows


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I've seen the Brushfire work. Its excellent, IMHO. It also seems very tough. 

Mikie Day, most of us know why you posted here. I feel embarrased for you. What did you contribute, other than a snide backhanded remark? What dipper would you recommend, since you want to be so helpful? Brushfire does excellent work and I would be happy to spend my hardearned money there. 
Rob


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

not necessarily so Mikey I used the same company you use to have my bow done,it took them 3 tries to get the camo pattern I ordered right , then to top it off they didn't prep the bow properly on the last film dip they did and it was peeling off . I gave it to BrushfireHG, which took it down to bare metal an did the job properly, the film dip is flawless. So once again you've proven you know a lot less than you think you know . So now crawl back under the slimy rock you came out from and quit trying to cause trouble for any and all friends of a certain person whom you dislike. Have a nice day


----------



## rotor205 (Oct 23, 2007)

*film dip*

there is a place in Dawsen Creek BC that does film dip but unsure of the name

Dave


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

you read too deep into it...i offered sound unbiased advise. when we started dipping bows we found many dippers that were great in the begining and the quality suffered as the bows were used ...I am giving honest sound advise and you want to make it out to be something its not intended and pm me and bash me over this, that in its self is embarassing....is it coming down to were archers cant offer sound advise because someone reads into it and thinks something more then it is ...life is too short boys move on your not going to start a argument with me over this as I have posted on other dipp threads the same way and none of them had anything to do with this company your talking about...so i guess tarjac and h20 and nortwestern hydro will all be pm'ing me threating me too..


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

rotor205 said:


> there is a place in Dawsen Creek BC that does film dip but unsure of the name
> 
> Dave



You are talking about Cobra Imaging ...
they do freaking awesome work and Highly reccomend them 
But have moved to Salmon Arm 
http://www.cobraimaging.com/


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Just went to the Cobra site and it is good to see Canada is being covered coast to coast with some quality hydrographic companies.:thumbs_up


----------



## Broken Cedar (Jan 8, 2009)

*Apa*

APA Archery now offers dipping. I haven't used them but noticed it on their website.


----------



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the input guys, I appreciate it. Looks like there are more options than I thought in Canada which is good news.


----------



## black eagle 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

I have to agree that you should look into a business that has a good word of mouth. as I look for a place to have my stuff dipped I dont want to send it off to someone that might not do a good job because of inexperience. and some that had a good word of mouth I am reading newer threads no longer have a good word of mouth (texas dipper as one example I wont mention there name)


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote black eagle 1;



> I have to agree that you should look into a business that has a good word of mouth. as I look for a place to have my stuff dipped I dont want to send it off to someone that might not do a good job because of inexperience. and some that had a good word of mouth I am reading newer threads no longer have a good word of mouth (texas dipper as one example I wont mention there name)


Seems funny every thread you post on you try to act like you are impartial but you then try to slip in a GCA or MBI comercial then you come to the Canadian section and try and throw dirt. 

I know who you are and will be informing AT of your intentions.


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Bob (GenesisAlpha),
Just so everyone is clear... I found this thread because I was checking the posts of Black Eagle 1 to see what happened after I saw he got banned in another thread I was checking on... I had no idea this was even here.

If you have a problem with an individual, report them, as it seems you have. Please leave Monster Bows out of your posts if you are going to imply ANY negativity unless you are willing to share proof to me that we or anyone connected to us have had anything to do with it. I've stated many times my willingness to deal with that IF it happens.

I'm really getting tired of Monster Bows being blamed for or tied to everything negative or contrary, implied or actual, that ever gets said by anybody in a thread you or some of your friends posts on. Not fair and it needs to stop. Your post should've said "I know who you are and will be informing AT of your intentions." That's it. No need to tie any negativity to Monster.


Respectfully,

Mike Schuch
Owner, Monster Bows LLC


---------------------------------------------------


To the OP,
as i have dealt with many film dipping companies, there are no guarantees. I have dealt with high profile companies and "mom & pop"'s. get references. don't go based on price. sometimes, you really do get what you pay for. And sometimes , the highest price doesn't give the best results.


Jerome,
If you had a problem with the dip on your bow from H2O, they guarantee the finish. you could've sent it back and had it redone for free. If I remember right, they told you the pattern you picked was not a good one. They substituted what they thought you meant. Their intentions were good as were ours. Part of that was too many cooks in the kitchen. I'm glad your bow has been dipped well and you are happy but I have to disagree with you on this... H2O Imaging is a very good film dipping company with a very good reputation.

I'm sure Scott (BrushfireHG) has done good work, based on many of his friends comments here. I've not personally seen any of it so I can't comment on his work.


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

Mike I know H2O would of made it right but i was not willing to put in the same type of waiting time for my bow if it was going to be anything like the first time I sent it in ( my choice) The main point I was trying to make ( and obviously failed at ) was just because you use an experienced film dipper doesn't guarantee it will always be done right . We all know that crap can happen with any business regardless how big or small , experienced or new . H2O had three kicks at the cat so to speak I felt it was time to move on . That doesn't mean H2O is a bad dipping company anymore than a new dipping company would be . With the logic Mikey was trying to use no one should have given MB a chance or any other start-up company or business for that matter . We all have to start somewhere , it's HOW a company handles their challenges that will make or break a company . Stay well , hope 2010 will be a profitable one for you and Jen.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Mike, I will be very short here as I am not going to give this any more air time then it should have.

Be clear on my statement;



> Seems funny every thread you post on you try to act like you are impartial but you then try to slip in a GCA or MBI comercial then you come to the Canadian section and try and throw dirt.


No where in that statement did I speak negative of your company. Please do not try to turn it into a Monster Bow bashing as it was not intended that way. I did state fact based on the previous posts made by this individual that in fact were put on Oneida threads to deflect away from topic to your company or Richard Vances company. Please read his posts and you will see the truth of the matter and that is why I was not the only one to report this individual today.

To be also clear this person was here to cause issues not only for Scott, myself and others but in effect for you also. black eagle 1 was an alter for a member here who has tried his best to cause trouble with anyone associated with Oneida Bows and anyone who is related in friendship to me.

Please look around you and be sure those close have your best interest in mind.

Mike Your company builds a good product and as Jerome said we wish You and Jen the best for a successfull 2010. 

Bob


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

hey folks just FYI I have seen brushfire's work in person and his attention to detail is excellent I recommend him highly  as for the forum trolls who keep following my friends everywhere GET A LIFE go back to your own sandbox leave us the hell alone we don't want or need your childish whining and name calling this is a site for archers helping archers not fanboys and phsycophants who like to chew on old news and stir up trouble thank you (steps off soapbox)


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Just FYI... I talked to the person you think it is.... he's been snowmobiling in the UP for the last few days thru til sunday. I think maybe you guys are the ones that need to check yourselves a little. I'm not saying you guys don't have a special kind of love for eachother but this just wasn't possible. LOL

Whatever.... Carry-on! :shade:


----------

